# I'm in LOVE with all that JAZZ



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Lost / Found Maltese: All That Jazz!: Petfinder


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Me too!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Kelly, then you should get her!!!!! And then I can see her on SM!!!!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh what a sweetie. She needs a home!!!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Jazz is a doll!! Go for it Erin!!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh look at that sweetie...so adorable!!! Definitely has a huge personality! Love her!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Erin she's just adorable, I love her little face:wub: Matilda and Jazz are about the same age. Get her Erin


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Jazzie sure is a cutie pie!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Jazz is a doll, isn't she?


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Hunter needs a sister! I think you should get her


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

She sur eis cute and love her name.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Come on, Erin.....carefully now....don't jinx this.....pick up the phone...you can do this.....i'll explain to Hunter what's happening... go ahead.....hurry before you miss this opportunity.....


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Hunter's Mom said:


> Kelly, then you should get her!!!!! And then I can see her on SM!!!!


 
I wish but DH thinks 3 is enough now. Besides she's in Connecticut! Closer to you and Hunter! :innocent:


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Oh, get her Hunter's mom! I have two rescues and it does make me feel better when I am away from home that they have each other, even if they don't play with each other. I'm sure Hunter will love her.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What a little angel, she sure is a sweetie. :wub: She deserves the best and i think she would be a great addition to your family Erin. With all the love that you would give her she can only blossom.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Jazz is a Doll...She was born the same exact week and year as my Baci .


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Seriously Erin....if you are in love with her, contact them asap! It's amazing how quickly some of these babies can go. Often they go to people who already have paperwork filled out and are just waiting for that special new family member. So don't take too long to think about her...run don't walk!!

She's absolutely precious. And she needs a very special, loving and patient home and I think yours fits the bill!

And you need a little girl to put bows in since Hunter is now sporting a more manly 'do'. :yes:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

she's a cutie. I brought Jodi home to 2 cats and it turned out fine. if it feels right go for it.


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

awww  she needs a home - and i think we all know a great one for her  i think Hunter will understand!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow, look at all of this peer pressure, Erin! LOL

She really is super cute...and looks so dainty.  Are you ready for a 2nd yet???


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

She's really cute and will go quickly!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Chalex said:


> She's really cute and will go quickly!


I hope so... looks like she's still available : Lost / Found Maltese: All That Jazz!: Petfinder


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Hmmm. Hunter would love a little sister. We are all Maltese enablers! LOL


----------

